# patches or progynova , which gives better lining thickness??



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello, Im about to start another DE cycle, and this clinic uses patches ,for lining thickening. I used progynova last time, and lining was ok, not great.Has anyone used both , and if so which one gave the better result?
Many thanks, good luck to all ,
Shellyjxxx


----------

